# Mac os x sur pc



## Thibextra (6 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai vu que des problèmes de chauffe appraissaient sur ML, et je voudrais savoir si je l'installesur un PC, core i7 3610, 8 Go de ram, est-ce qu'il y aura quand même les problèmes de chauffe ?


----------



## Madalvée (6 Août 2012)

Oui, le service juridique d'Apple viendra te chauffer les oreilles.


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2012)

Comment veux-tu qu'on le sache ? 

Hop ! à la cave, où l'on s'occupe des cas particuliers.


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2012)

Tu en veux toi .... http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/gratuite-des-applications-1173582.html


----------



## itOtO (7 Août 2012)

Le problème du hackintosh sur un portable est essentiellement situé au niveau de la gestion de la batterie et de la chaleur/refroidissement (gestion de l'énergie avec aussi dedans la gestion mise en veille sortie de veille). C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il n'est pas hyper conseillé d'installer OSX sur un portable mais plutôt sur une tour construite sur mesure. Donc impossible de te dire si ça va chauffer plus que de raison, sauf à avoir tester avec le même modèle...


----------

